# Seat Cordoba 16 vt 4x4 on Vipec44



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are the specs on the car, i built last year . A 2 door 1.8 16v , converted to 4wd using the ff :


- ported and polished head
- H beam Rods
- better exhaust manifold - equal lenght
- Mk 4 1.8 turbo inlet manifold, made to fit a 16v head
- 630 cc injectors
- GT 2871 R 
- TIAL 38 mm External wastegate
- Home made ceramic clutch, pressure plate off an ABF
- Audi S3 Quattro Gearbox - code FMN - 6 speed
- Haldex rear diff
- VW Passat G60 rear axle made to fit a Haldex unit in it
- 4 pot brembo brakes at the front
- ViPec 44 ECU
- external fuel tank
- road roll cage
- Recaro recliner seats 























































The work you do not see

1. new pedalbox to take clutch pump .
2. relocation of engine 14 mm forward + steering rack 10 mm backward- to be able to locate transfer case and propshaft + bushing
3. deletion of rear gearbox mount, using and fabricating plate for mk 4 golf top side mount for the gb
4. completely new engine bay wiring harness from ViPec 44 to engine
5. boring head + valve cover for bmw m3 cop
6. use of new abf flywheel + vr6 ( both 228 mm ) pressure plate + s2 clutch with 5 puck ceramic plates
7. flyweel machined for 60-2 signal and use of standard abf sender
8. instal of s3 shifter cable + shiftbox .
9. the rear axle is a hanful to install - it is wider than the chassis legs , longer from mount to hub.... it needed relocation from standard fixing points - lower and more to the front .

the result was 347bhp at the wheels at 1.7 bar , but we went safe to 1.6 - 327 hp


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## ibizz (Dec 29, 2010)

nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks I surely can post more photos, but i need to upload them . 

The car weighs 1210kg with interior and 20 l of petrol on 17x7 OZ superT's which are not light .


----------

